# Krystal Kleen Detail “Blizzard“ Snow Foam.



## DW Reviewer (Jun 12, 2013)

*Product Description.*

Blizzard is a premium high powered and highly concentrated foam wash which gives the cleaning power of alkaline cleaners but at a neutral pH therefore making it safe to use on all exterior surfaces. It is available in 1 and 5 litre sizes directly from Krystal Kleen Detail via their on line shop at: www.krystalkleendetail.co.uk where payment is accepted via PayPal. The product can also be collected in person when arranged in advance with the seller.

Material safety data sheets are also available upon request. I would always recommend reading any health and safety information thoroughly before using any products of this nature.

*Usage. *

Recommended for use through a 'foam lance'. However it can also be used as a 'pre-wash' through a pump sprayer but without the foaming effect.

*Performance.*

The product was tested on a 5 year old silver Mercedes Benz C Class that is generally well looked after but had not been cleaned for approximately 2 weeks. Bugs were present on the front of the vehicle, windscreen, door mirrors etc and dirt was present generally on the vehicles bodywork.

The product was applied via a Bosch Aquatak 150 Pro Pressure Washer and Autobrite Direct foam lance.
50ml of product was decanted into the 1 litre snow foam bottle and then topped up with cold water directly from a cold water tap.

The level of foam that was produced was impressive. The foam was then left to dwell for approximately 20 minutes. It was then pressure washed off. The bugs and other debris that was previously present were removed with ease. In my opinion the product did what it was designed and claimed to do therefore making the following hand wash stage of the cleaning process a lot easier. A separate review of Krystal Kleen Detail's Cherry wash shampoo will be available very soon. Unlike some other snow foam products currently available this rinses away with ease from the area around the vehicle so no foam is present on the ground for ages after.

*Price Point*

The recommended RRP for the product is as follows:

1 Litre: £7.99 (plus £4.50 handling charge) making a total delivered cost of £12.49
5 Litre: £17.99 (plus £7.95 handling charge) making a total delivered cost of £25.94

*Costs per Application.*

If having purchased 1 litre of product and using 50ml for every application : £0.62 per application
If having purchased 5 litre of product and using 50ml for every application : £0.26 per application

*Conclusion*

The product does what its claimed to do and offers comparable results to other well known brands that are currently available.

*Pros*

Value for money per application
ph neutral formula

*Cons*

Currently only available from one source
payment only available via PayPal

*Final Score*

The product offers a no thrills alternative to the other well known and established brands currently available,on this basis I'm going to award it 8/10

*Picture Gallery*


blizzard by DetailingDave, on Flickr


2013-06-15 11.15.29 by DetailingDave, on Flickr


2013-06-15 11.15.11 by DetailingDave, on Flickr


2013-06-15 11.15.02 by DetailingDave, on Flickr


2013-06-15 11.14.58 by DetailingDave, on Flickr


----------

